# Surrogacy in Ukraine



## mayjoy

Hi everyone, me and my husband had been trying to have baby for more than 5 years but not lucky enough until now. We start to think about surrogacy and was in contact with biotexcom in Kiev. After sending over all the files and exam results, they are now asking me to do bubal ligation before signing contract or otherwise they will not accept our case. 

To me the surgery looks totally unnecessary, the hydrosalpinx is more likely to have effect on embryos transfer but to use SM it should not be a problem at all. Plus the surgery and recovery will certainly take a while and I don't think we have much time to waste.

So please, if anyone knows any other reliable clinics in Kiev, please leave a message or PM me directly. Any relevant experiences are more than welcome. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## ivf24

Hi can totally recommend intersono in Lviv absolutely fantastic and extremely professional.


----------



## nanika

Hello everybody,

i've just recently joined these boards as I found the determination to pursue the surrogacy plan as an option for me and my partner to have a baby together. 

We're living in Bulgaria, so naturally the most suitable options seem to be the agencies and clinics in Ukraine as they are both close to us, and the legislation (as far as I'm aware) is favorable.

I've narrowed my choices to a few possible options and I need your advice and experience to decide:

* New Life Ukraine 
I've been following the New Life company for quite some time. From the first time when I researched surrogacy to present day - they seem to have thrived, opening branches in many new locations (like Poland and Israel, etc.) Is that enough for credibility and a sign for recognition of their service? I don't know. I've seen here on the boards a lot of comments on the original branch in Georgia but little information on the Ukrainian one. Can someone recommend them? Or shed any light on them whatsoever? I would appreciate it greatly.

* Biotexcom
I think I've seen them positively recommended here and they've listed that "All inclusive" program with fully guaranteed results, that sounds both reassuring and kind of ridiculous at the same time (mostly because of the name). Their website lacks the polish of the NLU one and doesn't look as professional, but maybe looks can be deceiving? Is it all clumsily aggressive marketing, or is there more to it? Do they provide a contact person that can put a human face to this terrifying and confusing procedure that I'm getting myself into? What would be their benefits compared to the others? 

* Nadya Clinic
I honestly don't know much about this clinic except that I've noticed it being mentioned favorably recently on the boards and being based in Kiev as well, I've decided to consider it along the rest, as it's never a good idea to go straight for the first option without considering alternatives. Their service seems to be the most expensive of all listed, although not by a lot. Is that a sign of quality? They also seem to be more clinic than agency - same as BioTexcom - is that better? Is there a trade-off at all between those, and which is preferable?

Of course I'll send inquiries to all of them and try to further judge them based on the response, but so much can be "lost in translation" and it's such a sensitive matter (at least I know for me it is) that... i don't know. I really rely on your collective experience to guide me through at least the first steps of the process.

If you've been through this with surrogacy in Ukraine what is your advice? How did you find and chose the clinic or agency for your own program? What are your impressions - and in your experience, what are the pitfalls and minor but important details that a newbie like me might oversee and fail to notice in the beginning before learning from own experience? 

For all that you can share, I'd be eternally grateful for your support.


----------



## ivf24

I have sent you pm had fantastic service with intersono.  It took us a long time to find information and it was through forum recommendations that we went with this clinic.


----------



## nanika

Thank you ivf  I've added intersone to my list of options and contacted them. I'll seriously consider them as an option, although Lviv is not as convenient for us to travel to as Kiev.

Do you have any specific advice? Something that i need to look for, details that I need to be mindful about, that are not obvious at first? Has your program finished with this clinic (and hopefully it was successful)? What is the best quality that you see in them judging from your experience?


----------



## Want-a-baby

Hello ladies,


We are considering surrogacy in Ukraine (probably Intersono/Lviv). Does anyone know whether a special visa is required in that case, since the purpose of the trip is not tourism...??  Or maybe pretending to be a tourist would be fine...


Thanks and good luck to all!  WAB


----------



## DaisyMaisy

Are you from the uk? You get a 90 day free visa. You don't have to apply. They just stamp your passport when you enter/leave the country. I can't remember if it's every 6 months or a year though..... Let's say it's a year...... If you stayed a week in Ukraine in January, then had to go back September, that week would be taken of your September as you've already been in the country once that year. So you can't for example, go for 90 days, leave and then come back the day after. You would have to wait a year.

Hope that makes sense....

Xx


----------



## Want-a-baby

DaisyMaisy, thanks a lot, that makes total sense!
We are in America. May I ask you which surrogacy clinic have you used?
Was everything smooth and fine to leave Ukraine with your babies?
After how many attempts have you been successful?

Tks again,    WAB


----------



## DaisyMaisy

We used a clinic in Kiev. We were in Ukraine for 4 months all together. We had to get emergency travel documents to fly home as the English passport office was so slow. We were detained at the airport for overstaying our visa.

We were successful first time. However, this sadly ended in stillbirth. We were very lucky for it to work the second time. My two miracles are now asleep next to me....... They were worth the wait. Xxx


----------



## liza4537

I assume u've already known about legislation there as you've chosen Ukraine. As for clinics you've mentioned. 
New Life Ukraine. From what I've found they r trustable and quite famous in right circles. Have quite wide range of services. In here u can choose a donor but you'll get a possibility to see it once you are in a program not earlier. But there are few cons, in my opinion. On their official website there is no information about the cost of the programs. If you want to obtain previous info you won't get it 'cause it isn't presented. And it's not really clear what to expect there when you come for the first time. I'll leave the link http://www.newlifeukraine.com/ 
Nadiya Clinic. It's one of the most well known Ukrainian clinics in Kyiv. A great minus for foreign couples would be its orientation on Ukrainian citizens mostly and you may face language barrier which is quite important in such serious issue. The link is also here http://nadiyaclinic.com/ 
Biotexcom is another clinic which is situated in the capital of the country. The positive thing about this one is that it deals a lot with foreign couples and they have not only English speaking but also German, Spanish, Italian speaking managers. If you visit their website you'll see http://biotexcom.com/ It's informative enough. In this clinic you also have an opportunity to choose a donor but once you've already selected a program. As well as in new life ukraine. What's more you can see description of programs and its cost which is definitely great. As for downsides I heard it can be really hard to get in touch with managers as they are not in office but in clinic with other couples. And all photos of the clinic on their website aren't what I'd like to see to understand its quality. 
Hope you would find this info useful.

/links


----------



## teddy7

I really wouldn't use Biotex unless you can put up with poor communication, questions not answered etc.  I approached them to enquire about egg donation rather than surrogacy but let's just say the  English speaking manager did not inspire me with confidence, and I have been around the block a bit with overseas clinics!  There is also something about their website that to me is very off-putting but I suppose you shouldn't dismiss a clinic on those grounds alone.


I have heard good things about Intersono but have no personal experience of them. 


Good luck - must be a minefield and I feel for you.  Xx


----------



## ivf24

Hi teddy7 your inbox is full.  Intersono are excellent highly recommend them English is superb contact kateryna khamardiuk email [email protected] she will answer any questions you have.  There is quite a group of us chatting at different stages helping and supporting each other


----------



## Liu

Hello! I come new, we want to go to Ukraine for baby. Have anyone know about La vita nova clinic for surrogacy? Which clinic is better?  Thanks good luck for everyone!


----------



## Helena88

Hi teddy7, I am currently looking into surrogacy in the Ukraine, can I ask how you are dealing with the legalities of getting your child home?  From speaking with HMPO and the UK Embassy in the Ukraine it could take at least 10 weeks and likely to be longer to get a UK passport for a child.  Are you finding the same?

Many thanks


----------



## kb77

Hi, Nanika!

Just come across ur post and thought i could try to help.
Are you still in a process of choosing Ukrainian clinic?

I am originally from ukraine,  kiev and as you can see from my signature i am currently pregnant with the help of Kiev's clinic. Although i did not have to go to donor or surrogacy route i did have some dealings with a few clinics you have already mentioned. 
If you wish i could check with my clinic whether they do surrogacy and what would be their recommendations. Also,  if you do not mind, could you clarify, please, are you looking for gestational surrogacy or donor egg/and/or/ sperm.

Doctor who was able to help us used to work as a consultant for another big clinic before setting his own. And i know that he dealt with a lot of foreign couples. He speaks  English but whats more important - his assistant is very efficient and a lot of girls gave a high praise for her organising and issue/trouble solving skills. 
Sorry, i did not mean to sound like i am on their commission ☺ but as you could imagine we are forever grateful to get that far in our fertility journey with their help. And now i wish to help others to shorten their journey to have their family complete.

Best of luck, and let me know if you would like me to proceed.

Take care, 
kb


----------



## gizelleanddavid

My husband and I are in our early 30's and have been married for 6 years. Before we got married I told my husband that I couldn't bare children (born without a womb) and he was fine with it. The first few years we didn't think about children, let alone having them, until late 2014. 


Currently I feel in despair, and I can only wonder what my husbands going through. Sometimes I feel he resents me because I'm the one with the problem, I'm the infertile one. I feel so lost right now. We desperately want children.

We talked about whether or not we try again and we both do. Has anyone went through the process of surrogacy with egg donation in Ukraine? If so, any help or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mona123

I personally know that surrogacy programs in Ukraine are really popular now and the standards are high, but at the same time it might be challenging to deal with a foreign clinic. Have you heard about Canadian Medical Care?
I did have IVF treatment with them, but back in Canada, in Toronto, where their main office is. But I know they have affiliates and offer all their programs in Canada, US and Europe. The difference is only the price. You can pick up any country where surrogacy is allowed and do it there, but in USA it will be more expensive, in Canada as well, but the same service they offer in Ukraine is much cheaper because I think the initial treatment is cheaper there.
Check out their website www.surrogacy1.com
I personally don't know the details regarding their surrogacy program in Ukraine, but they are good in support and what is important they provide a full all inclusive service. I didn't have to worry about legal issues, contracts and medical stuff at all, they cover everything and pretty loyal in terms of price. 
That might be beneficial because you're like having the program in Ukraine but being observed and supported by Canadian agency which I personally trust..

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Richi

Hi

I recommend http://www.lavitanova.net/index.php/de/

My daughter is 2years now and I will go again next year for a sibling.

If you have questions you can PM me.

Cheers

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## miamiamo

I have read few positive comments about Altra Vita (Russia) http://altravita-ivf.com/ and Biotexcom (Kiev, Ukraine) http://mother-surrogate.info/ All the best

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Tye

Hi I can recommend the Intersono clinic in Lviv Ukraine as the clinic I used in India(Kiran) are now partners with them and are offering guaranteed surrogacy packages using  egg donors.We have a 2 year old little girl through Kiran and I highly recommend the doctors in India who now have a partnership with this Ukraine clinic.


----------



## Mia023

Hi ,
I have been having contact with Intersono and going to Lviv in this summer and looking for some one directly used the clinic without going through agencies. I would like to know how they select SM and the time frame, and especially how you feel about whole process.
Thanks in advance


----------



## donnamur450

Hope it doesn't look like advertising. I just want to share my experience with everyone. I meet a lot of posts where women ask about surrogacy in different countries, ask about donation and how to except the child from donor's egg, how to deal with the cheaters and many other questions. 
Ok, I'm the woman who answered on all these questions to herself. I went through the moment when I been diagnosed with the infertility, excepting the thought of using donor's egg, understanding that i will never feel the baby inside of me to the moment of choosing the country where is the best conditions, prices and rates and the clinic for my surrogate program. Many calls to the manager of the clinic, hundreds of emails, then travel to Kiev (Ukraine), getting ready paperwork. First attempt to the clinic and meeting with the doctor. 
I want to be here for other people, may be someone who has questions to me? May be someone need a support!
I think it's very important to feel that you are not alone in this world.


----------



## donnamur450

I had my baby girl in the Biotexcom clinic in Ukraine Kiev
http://biotexcom.com
If anyone has questions you can PM me
Good luck

/links


----------



## Dory10

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## BabyA

Hello,

My husband and I have just started looking into gestational surrogacy in Ukraine, I'd be very interested to hear about your experience. Where are you from and when did you start your surrogacy journey?


----------



## Pennypop2

We have been looking into it a while and read as much as possible, particularly on this forum. I like the sound of Biotex in Kiev, Ukraine, because of their "guarantee", but I wonder if it is too good to be true, so we are now trying to hear from anyone who has actually been there and if the guarantee is genuine, and if so, did they get a result and how many attempts did it take?


----------



## AmeliaH

Pennypop2, I agree with you. when we looked through biotexcom’s contract for the first time, it was hard to believe that they guarantee success for no extra fees. They assured us we will have a baby, otherwise we will have money back. We haven’t encountered any similar contract conditions in other clinics we were opting at first. Hopefully, our gestational carrier felt pregnant soon after the first embryo transfer! The doctors of that clinic are gurus of reproductology. I was really impressed of hpw many couples from all over the world were there! We made friends with cool guys from Denmark. We keep in touch exchanging our pregnancy’s news. Their surrogate is already 6th month pregnant. I mean they are more experienced than we. We’re now only on our 5th week. Our first ultrasound will be this week! We even don’t know if it’s a single fetus or multifetal pregnancy. I know that the possibility of having twins is quite high! I’ll let you know as soon as they inform me. Fingers crossed


----------



## donnamur450

Hi Pennypop2
I think it’s all depends. I can’t say and no one can that you will succeed from the first try (we did), I asked about their statistics of success from the first try and it have very high numbers but it can’t do 100%. 
But I know all their contracts have unlimited number of attempts which can guarantee you that they will do anything for you to have a baby. 
What is surprise me is the waiting time, I thought it will take longer 
I didn’t pay any additional fees but the couple who were with us they had to pay for the second child because they had twins, but I ask my manager and she told me it’s because they choose economy contract, but they knew about it when they sign the contract and were ready 
Nothing else comes to my mind, may be you have more questions than it will be easier to remember all the process


----------



## donnamur450

Pennypop2 said:


> We have been looking into it a while and read as much as possible, particularly on this forum. I like the sound of Biotex in Kiev, Ukraine, because of their "guarantee", but I wonder if it is too good to be true, so we are now trying to hear from anyone who has actually been there and if the guarantee is genuine, and if so, did they get a result and how many attempts did it take?


Hello dear

I'm from US Nebraska and to be honest I don't really remember how we started. I think first we talk about it, than google where it is legal and what options do we have. I didn't really go the forums what would help me and give me more information. 
I remember my first call to the Biotexcom and first conversation to our manager. She was nice and answer on my questions very passionately.


----------



## AmeliaH

hi there! Great news! got our ultrasound result from our biotexcom manager who kindly informed us that we're going to have.... ta-dam- TWINS! I'm 7up happy! I've got the pic of the babies who are these little two peas now. i can't stop watching it. This is my dram taht came into life. grow, babies


----------



## ivf24

Amelia so so pleased for you twins yippee fantastic news have spoke to 2 couples who had good success and experience with biotex.  We used intersono in Lviv who were also excellent but they are wee bit more expensive no guarantees on their package if first attempt fails have to pay more, however all 8 couples I am in touch with had success first time 😄  Wishing you a lifetime of happiness our little Son is nearly 1


----------



## Silvia1

Hello,

My husband and I are looking for a surrogacy agency in Ukraine. I found some agencies including Successful Parents. 
My question is – does anyone have experience with them or can you recommend me other surrogacy agency in Ukraine?
I prefer agency instated of only clinic because I think it is more organized and secure option.

Thanks in advance for the answers!


----------



## Proud-Dad-of-Twins

Hi Silvia1, our lovely twins were born by a surrogate mother in Ukraine with the help of La Vita Nova (agency) and Intersono (clinic). Eveything went very well and it's like dream come true. Surrogacy has brought such a great joy to us and we wish everyone the best luck in his/her journey to become a parent!


----------



## BlueCloud

Hello lovely people here, 

We are looking to do egg donation and surrogacy in Ukraine and unable to find a genuine and trustable clinic/agency. All good with DH but I have issues. We are from UK

I havd been researching on biotexcom, new life and inversono but still confused. I am very disappointed to see some clinics pretend to be patients and write fake blogs with their fake experience. 

Is there anyone here who has gone to Ukraine for surrogacy and found a trustable agency or clinic? Please share your recent experience good or bad. 

Please help us!!!!


----------



## Reptile Smile

If you're from UK, we were worried about the maximum visa you can get - 3 months - which is at least the time you'll have to spend over there waiting for the UK passport.  That's why we chose Georgia - you get a year's stay, and it's a wonderful, beautiful country.  If you want to know more about Georgia, let me know (we're 18 weeks, so haven't spent the 3 months or more out there yet, but love the place!)


----------



## donnamur450

Congratulation Amelia!!
Amazing news, so happy for you


----------



## AmeliaH

thank you for your congrats, ladies.
the term of our pregnancy is still very little and I count every day till the 12th week. they say when it reaches 12th, the risk of failure is miserable. i hope she feels well and takes care of herself. i haven't met my surrogate yet, but I know that she is 32 and this is her first surrogacy (and second pregnancy). she is now in charge of two new lives, and in mine as well. i hope the clinic provides good control over her and my two little peas. 

thank you for your success stories as well. yes, it's a blessing when everything works for the intended parents from the first try. you're absolutely lucky


----------



## monigel33

Hey, ladies. I've came across your thread and found it really interesting. I am looking for a clinic abroad as we I and my dh have to find a cheaper option, unfortunately. I'd read your advices on getting baby with surrogacy in that clinic.. Thanks.


----------



## Reptile Smile

But the problem for UK couples is that HMPO pretty much guarantee that the stay will be longer than 3 months whilst waiting for the passport.  Good to hear that the visa is easy to come by, though.

Out of interest, what makes you say the Ukraine is better than Georgia?


----------



## BobbiH

Not sure about Georgia but I know that in Ukraine surrogate mothers hold no parental rights over the child so problems of extortion are not a factor. 
Also under law the surrogates must meet health requirements set by the ministry of health in Ukraine.


----------



## Reptile Smile

Taz84 said:


> Not sure about Georgia but I know that in Ukraine surrogate mothers hold no parental rights over the child so problems of extortion are not a factor.


Yes, also true of Georgia. In both places, under UK law until the PO, of course, the SM still has full rights (that's what the PO is for...).


----------



## ivf24

Hi have chatted to good number of couples a lot done donor eggs mainly with inter soon and some with biotex they said both clinics were fantastic and very helpful throughout process of choosing right donor to suit your personal requirements which is reassuring


----------



## Proud-Dad-of-Twins

Reptile Smile: People have different priorities when choosing a country for surrogacy arrangements. The key factors for us to choose Ukraine: 1) It is legal, stable and transparent; 2) Possibility to find a healthy egg donor with desirable traits; 3) Possibility to find a healthy surrogate mother who lives in good conditions; 4) Both the egg donor and surrogate mother are not exploited by the agencies and clinics; 5) Competence of the IVF clinic and standards for maternity care; 6) Procedure to complete the legal paperwork; 7) Distance to travel back home with the babies.

Taz84: As in all international surrogacy arrangements, the intended parents have to take into consideration both the laws of the surrogacy country and the laws of the home country regarding legal parentage, child custody and citizenship. 

BlueCloud: I know it has happened in another surrogacy forum in my country (not UK) that some dishonest agencies/clinics pretended to be multiple parents/clients and wrote positive messages about themselves for marketing purposes. It was discovered by the forum administrators who checked the IP addresses of their posts.


----------



## AmeliaH

good luck to you in your journey, monigel33
may i ask you what's the case? why are you opting surrogacy?


----------



## monigel33

Hi! Thank you! I have a scarring after a surgery and we want to go with the surrogacy program by using my own eggs.  I hope that it is possible for me..


----------



## AmeliaH

sorry for you, however still this is great that you can be stimulated on your own eggs. in our case, we had to use donor ones. where are you from? do you plan to go internationally?


----------



## monigel33

I am from USA and yes, we were considering going with a clinic abroad, now we are looking for one! 
Oh, sorry to hear that, but I hope that now everything is great in your journey!


----------



## bundles

Ladies you are currently in a 2-way conversation. It is somewhat pointless quoting the previous person when it already contains a number of quotes from your conversation. It just makes things harder & longer to read on mobile devices. Please just address the person you are replying to for clarification, should any others join in. I have deleted all unnecessary quoting.

Bundles
Forum Moderator


----------



## Dory10

Here's a link to the new surrogacy in Ukraine thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=346612.msg6339647#msg6339647


----------

